# How much would you pay for him? - Joe.



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Age, history, health , temperament, training, discipline, ground manners, saddle manners, all these things go into considering cost. Can we have some specifics?
Oh and your general location would be helpful as well.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

horses like that are generally a dime a dozen, unless you have competed on him and done well in high grade events I would say no more then $1000


----------



## SocietyJoe (Jan 21, 2011)

Opps; forgot about all that stuff.  

*Age;* 11

*History*; Joe is a 15.3h TB gelding, He was bred in NSW in Australia to Our Mazicay and Cariboo Lady, he raced in a couple of races, but failed as a racehorse, but thats all I really no since he was a rescue.

Joe has a very trainable mind, and this makes it easy to teach ground manners. He stands all day at the float, but when in a small yard [racing yard] he does pace at the gate. He has very good ground manners, and only gets pushy when he stands around to long, and he gets cinchy. 

Joe has been trained in English such as jumping, dressage, hacking and mounted games. Although we have had a go at barrel racing, and he seemed to enjoy that. 

Joe does have a slight roach back, but we were told by the chiro that this hasn't effected his overal performance. Joe does have some back problem, and this was caused when my Pop had him and he followed another horse that bolted through a wire fence. 

In the saddle Joe is very willing, but often has trouble flexing to the left side of the arena, but we are working on this. He jumps just about everything, and has a big trot and a nice flowing canter. 


My location is Western Australia.



I have competed in a couple of shows with Joe this year coming home with two 4ths, 2 seconds and a 3rd. I competed in my first offical EFA show, and we got clear rounds, but didn't place. He can also jump up to 1.05m and is currently competeing at 40 -70cm

40cm - 3 day Jumping. [EFA]








50cm- 3 day Jumping. [EFA]








70cm- 3 day Jumping. [EFA]


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

completly off topic but where abouts in WA?

I may have seen you out competing 

Also with the added information maybe around here $1500 mark if your lucky.


----------



## SocietyJoe (Jan 21, 2011)

Around the Geraldton/Perth area.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Probably wouldn't of seen you then lol I'm in the Mandurah area


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

We only got $2k for a FANTASTIC pony that was competing to 70cm (his second EVER jumping competition, first at that height, unfit out of the paddock, and he placed) and doing very well, and he was something really spectacular temperament- and conformation-wise, plus had the potential to be a really spectacular performance pony. Unfortunately at the moment horses like Joe are a dime a dozen and not really worth very much because of it. Hate to say it.

Also, where is your release?


----------



## SocietyJoe (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah, I was just seeing what he was worth; he's come so far, and I have fallen inlove with him.  

;P yes, I am working on my release it comes up many of times in my lessons, that and keeping my heels down so my leg doesn't slip back.  Thank you.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Something I did to improve mine was tie a ribbon into my horse's mane. A neck strap also works. Just gives you something to aim for. Make sure you give a big crest release to start with, less chance of hurting his mouth if you get left behind when you're holding a nice chunk of mane.


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

$ 3000, he is graceful and a really nice jumper, have you shown him much?


----------



## rodeoqueen77 (Aug 4, 2011)

looks lik fun!!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

$1000 - $1500.

Depending on how well you wrote the ad really, well ridden ads can increase the price dramatically.


----------



## EventingDeva (May 21, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> Make sure you give a big crest release to start with


You should never learn to crest release by just giving a big crest release. I've seen so many riders that have learned to just throw their hands up the neck, and then after the jumps they are totally unorganized and they have a horse/pony that runs away with them. You dont want do just put your hands up on the neck, a proper release is your hands following your horses mouth while he jumps. 

Before even thinking about doing a proper release the rider needs to be balenced over the jumps. A good way to learn this is by tying a knot around 1/3(below 2'7) to 1/2(round 2'7 or higher). Holding one hand out in the air and the other on the knot and do a grid( with bounces, one strides, etc). The idea is to eventually progress to no hands, then no stirrups one hand, and then to no hands no stirrups. When the rider is balenced over a jump, the release comes pretty naturally


----------



## DoubleJ2 (Feb 12, 2011)

In my area 2,000 would be fair for a horse like that


----------

